# Anyone shoot framless like this?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

This looks wonky and I don't trust it at all lol. My bands go around my second knuckle of my index finger, and across my bent thumb knuckle. The tip of the thumb hold seen here bends the thumb back, not comfy or ideal in my opinion, & could cause a slip sending a shot into the back of the hand. Not typically ideal. 

As a side note, check this guys forearm...

That looks like someone might have thought his technique was sufficient for darts as well! Just speculating of course, but those look suspiciously like 'hit & drag' marks.. I hope for his sake its mere coincidence.

Anywhoo, Thoughts..? 
























Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Volp shoots this way. Or he did, anyway. Not sure if he's still at it...
I started seriously shooting frameless after watching his vids but modified his style using the bent thumb and the band going over the knuckle like you describe. 
Not claiming to be the first person to have done it that way, but not disputing it either :lol:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> Volp shoots this way. Or he did, anyway. Not sure if he's still at it...
> I started seriously shooting frameless after watching his vids but modified his style using the bent thumb and the band going over the knuckle like you describe.
> Not claiming to be the first person to have done it that way, but not disputing it either


Haha I hear you MJ! I remeber seeing Volp use that style, though idk if I ever saw him do it with tubes & (looked like) he may have been using a medium power setup. The way I shoot was also adapted from Volp, though I may have seen your variation and thats what made me try it haha. I honestly dpnt know with all the pages I read on here but the credits going to you for the thumb knuckle bit haha. @Joey Dude I bekwive also shoots over thumb not 100% on though perhaps he'll chime in haha! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I started shooting that way in the spring of 2016. I was using [email protected] butta because that was the only way I could convince myself that I wasn't going to hit my hand.
Now I mostly use a half-butta draw because it's faster to reload.


----------



## CatMan710 (Sep 1, 2018)

I used to shoot that way. Tried your way love it.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I shoot frameless also, the same way. I did not start until PFS forkhit became a thing of the past. But the fumbling of bands bothers me and slows me down. The tiny tiny turtle is about as small as no frame but the bands and everything set up. I see many pop off qwick shots with frameless. But for me, the tiny tiny turtle is very close to frameless. I am much faster at reloading.

Its all in the bands man!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

M.J said:


> I think I started shooting that way in the spring of 2016. I was using [email protected] butta because that was the only way I could convince myself that I wasn't going to hit my hand.
> Now I mostly use a half-butta draw because it's faster to reload.


Hahaha
I now have a new @wesome term for my slingery glossary! [email protected] to stave off fear with power and speed!

I will likely never achieve frameless again... I do admire it though.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey bro!! Yes I shoot over the thumb .. I have expierenced a bunch with different styles .. but yes I have been using the style illustrated in the photo for about 3 years?? .. I also learned from volp! He is the man!! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

